# Samhain Party



## MisfitWitch (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok everyone...I am having my yearly Sanhain Bash, except this year I am serving dinner. We have everything worked out except the main course...I have been debating chili, but wondered what anyone else thought.


----------



## Asuryas (Aug 27, 2005)

Chicken with Cranberries
Chicken breasts are cooked in the slow cooker, with cranberries and spices.
INGREDIENTS:
•	6 boneless, skinless chicken breasts 
•	1 small onion, chopped 
•	1 cup fresh cranberries *note* dried cranberries work just fine.
•	1 teaspoon salt 
•	1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
•	1/4 teaspoon ground ginger 
•	3 tablespoons brown sugar or honey 
•	1 cup orange juice 
•	3 tablespoons flour mixed with 2 tablespoons cold water
PREPARATION:
Place all ingredients, except flour-water mixture, in the slow cooker/Crock Pot. Cover and cook on low 6 to 7 hours, until chicken is tender. Add flour mixture in the last 15 to 20 minutes and cook until thickened. 

I have used this recipe for both Samhain and Winter solstice parties. It’s very hearty, sweet and festive. In the past I have paired it with a dark green leaf salad and cherry vinagarette or you can also serve it with baked acron squash


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

You could do chili while incorporating the idea of using native foods (as Asuryas did) like corn, beans, squash and game. We sometimes add ground poultry in our chili, but pheasant might be better.


----------



## MisfitWitch (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you both for the awesome suggestions. I am going to try the chicken with cranberries!


----------

